# gegen interfaces programmieren



## faxenbueble (4. Jul 2005)

Hilfe!! ich schreibe übermorgen eine Prüfung in Programmieren. Zur Vorbereitung hat uns unser Professor ein Blatt mit Theoriefragen gegeben, die evtl in der Prüfung kommen könnten. 
Zu der Frage "Was bedeutet es, wenn man gegen Interfaces programmiert?" habe ich leider nichts gefunden, weder in meinem Skript, noch in "Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung" (super Buch), noch per Google. 
Kann mir das jemand erklären bitte?


----------



## faxenbueble (4. Jul 2005)

oder vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Link für mich, wo das gut erklärt wird?


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2005)

faxenbueble hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Was bedeutet es, wenn man gegen Interfaces programmiert?"


Komische Ausdruckweise, typisch Schule. :roll: 
Damit könnte die Verwendung existierender Schnittstellen anderer Software gemeint sein. 
z.B. Java zu SAP etc.


----------



## mic_checker (4. Jul 2005)

Du programmierst nicht hin zur Implementierung sondern hin zur Schnittstelle. Ein Grundprinzip der OOP.

Dadurch wird die Wiederverwendbarkeit des Codes erhöht etc.


----------



## Soulfly (4. Jul 2005)

So ähnlich!
Hab ein bißchen nachgedacht und es gibt folgende Klassenstruktur


```
public interface Tier{
  public void fressen();
}

public class Hund implements Tier{
  public void fressen(){
     frissSchnell();
  }

  public void frissSchnell(){anders}
}

public class Katze implements Tier{
  public void fressen(){
     frissGenuesslich();
  }

  public void frissGenuesslich(){anders}

}
```

Die Klassen Hund und Katze werden im folgenden Code nur über das Interface angesprochen


```
Tier tier;

tier = new Hund();
tier.fressen();

tier = new Katze();
tier.fressen();
```

Wenn Funktionalitäten von Objekten nur über Interface angesprochen werden und nur dann nennt man dass:

Programmieren gegen Interfaces.

Hoffe das Hilft und ist richtig :roll:  ???:L 


mfg Soulfly


----------



## faxenbueble (5. Jul 2005)

ja, hilft. Tausend Dank an alle. Besonders Soulfly der sich sehr viel Mühe gemacht hat.


----------



## Soulfly (5. Jul 2005)

Hab ich gerne gemacht.
Musste zwar hart nachdenken, aber das macht ja auch Spaß. ???:L  :autsch:  :lol:


----------

